# kde-base/kdebase-3.5 blocca kwin

## Flonaldo

caronte ~ # emerge kwin

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

Dato che kwin mi serve per le trasparenze...ma anche kdebase 3.5 cosa faccio? come posso risolvere questo problemino?

----------

## emix

Stai cercando di combinare una installazione di kde monolitica con quella modulare. Dai un'occhiata qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *emix wrote:*   

> Stai cercando di combinare una installazione di kde monolitica con quella modulare. Dai un'occhiata qui 

 

 *Guida ufficiale wrote:*   

>  Se invece hai la versione 3.4.x monolitica devi prima rimuoverla per poi emergere gli split ebuilds che desideri. Il processo di rimozione/installazione può essere eseguito per ciascuno degli ebuild monolitici; non è necessario rimuovere KDE in blocco. 

 

Quindi devo prima dare un emerge -C di kdebase e poi reinstallarlo   :Rolling Eyes:  [Questa cosa mi lascia un tantino perplesso!

----------

## emix

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Quindi devo prima dare un emerge -C di kdebase e poi reinstallarlo   [Questa cosa mi lascia un tantino perplesso!

 

Già... e comunque ti consiglio di farlo per tutto kde, non solo per kdebase.

----------

## =DvD=

kwin sta in due ebuild: in kdebase e in kwin.

se vuoi solo kwin devi rimuovere kdebase, se vuoi tutto kdebase scegli: o emerge kdebase, o emerge kdebase-meta (che e' tutto kdebase, ma con ebuilds separati, uno dei quali e' appunto kwin)

----------

## edux

Ehi flonaldo kwin è un programma già compreso in kdebase, quindi se hai già il suddetto non puoi emerge re anche kwin!

In pratica o ti riemergi tutto kdebase, scelta migliore, oppure unmergi kdebase e emerge uno ad uno i programmi che ti interessano, tra cui kwin! Però è una soluzione che richiede un po' più di tempo...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ehi flonaldo kwin è un programma già compreso in kdebase, quindi se hai già il suddetto non puoi emerge re anche kwin!
> 
> In pratica o ti riemergi tutto kdebase, scelta migliore, oppure unmergi kdebase e emerge uno ad uno i programmi che ti interessano, tra cui kwin! Però è una soluzione che richiede un po' più di tempo...

 

Partendo dal fatto che la considero un pò una situazione seccante (almeno per me) se mi dite cosi davvero non posso far altro che fare un unmerge! Non volevo farlo però...Amen!

Quindi se ho capito bene, 

Passo 1) unmerge di kdebase

Passo 2) emerge di kwin (che spero si tiri dietro kdebase)

Passo 3) emerge di kdebase

----------

## edux

No! Solo emerge di kdebase! Kwin è compreso in kdebase! E poi che trasparenze ti interessano?

----------

## emix

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Passo 1) unmerge di kdebase
> 
> Passo 2) emerge di kwin (che spero si tiri dietro kdebase)
> 
> Passo 3) emerge di kdebase

 

Allora: o rifai l'emerge di kdebase, oppure fai

```
# emerge -C kdebase && emerge kdebase-meta
```

e lui pensa ad installarti pure kwin.

----------

## emix

 *edux wrote:*   

> E poi che trasparenze ti interessano?

 

Credo si riferisca alla use "xcomposite" da usare magari con X.org 7.1 e AIGLX.

----------

## edux

Se è composite allora devi attivare la use "xcomposite", e riemergere kdebase. Come xorg ti consiglio di mettere il 7.0, non il 7.1 visto che hai una nvidia.

----------

## Luca89

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Dato che kwin mi serve per le trasparenze...ma anche kdebase 3.5 cosa faccio? come posso risolvere questo problemino?

 

Se hai installato kde-base/kdebase allora kwin te lo trovi già, non hai bisogno di reinstallarlo. Se vuoi passare agli ebuild separati anzichè usare i monolitici devi fare ciò che ti è stato già detto.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Dato che kwin mi serve per le trasparenze...ma anche kdebase 3.5 cosa faccio? come posso risolvere questo problemino? 
> 
> Se hai installato kde-base/kdebase allora kwin te lo trovi già, non hai bisogno di reinstallarlo. Se vuoi passare agli ebuild separati anzichè usare i monolitici devi fare ciò che ti è stato già detto.

 

Grazie, la cosa si era capita anche dai post precedenti!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *edux wrote:*   

> Se è composite allora devi attivare la use "xcomposite", e riemergere kdebase. Come xorg ti consiglio di mettere il 7.0, non il 7.1 visto che hai una nvidia.

 

Si si edo! ricordo, ne parlavamo ieri in facoltà  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ha finito di compilare kde e la compilazione è andata a buon fine! Ma le glx sembrano non andare!

Infatti se do un glxinfo

```
flonaldo@caronte ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x57 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

flonaldo@caronte ~ $

```

Avete idea del motivo?

xorg è corretto! è lo stesso in cui le glx stamattina andavano  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Risolto questo problema, non so il motivo ma inserendo la sezione Composite in xorg non funzionava piu glx!

Cmq ora come ora il problema rimane sempre lo stesso, glx funziona, ho xorg 6.8, Composite attivo ma di trasparenze ancora nulla

idee?

----------

## Luca89

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Risolto questo problema, non so il motivo ma inserendo la sezione Composite in xorg non funzionava piu glx!
> 
> Cmq ora come ora il problema rimane sempre lo stesso, glx funziona, ho xorg 6.8, Composite attivo ma di trasparenze ancora nulla
> 
> idee?

 

dovresti aprire un altro topic per questo argomento.

----------

## edux

Il motivo credo sia che devi inserire questa riga nella sezione Device:

```
Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

----------

